# Should we continue our tour in Australia?



## Rajasekaran43 (Feb 27, 2008)

They are always sledging and provoking our cricket team. They make public insults about our players. Should we play with these arrogant, racist and non sportive people? Once it was a gentle man's game and the aussies spoiled it.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes we should continue our tour in Australia.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2008)

symonds has lost his image.. he just scolds every bowlers..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

mann!!!i have seen many such threads in the last month or so.Is there any use of creating such threads??Can we stop the tour by creating such thread and just adding one more thread to the index of the forum??Sledging has been a part of the game since the birth of the game way back in 15th century.,it has just been highlighted by the money hungry news channels,useless media and crappy technology like stump mic etc.......
So just chill,watch the CB series,have popcorn and Pepsi and enjoy!!
I accept that Symonds is a bit aggressive on the field but look at other players like the Retired fast bowler Glenn Mcgrath and Andre Nel.Hey!i forgot to mention Shane Warne who sledged Kevin Pietersen by asking him'show me what you got" if anyone remembers that isntance from the 2006-2007 Ashes and what about Andre Nel calling Sreesanth a Rabbit and telling him to show his heart.Sreesanth did right by showing Nel some dance steps after hitting him fro a six straight over his head.
So,Sledging is a part of the game and cannot be stoped.If it increases to a larger extent then the 2 gentlemen are there on the field to stop them and a match refree is also there.
Once again im saying,stop creating such threads!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 27, 2008)

^^Problem is, match referees tend to be on the side of Australia and England and always tend to fine/punish players from the sub-continent.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

digitized said:


> ^^Problem is, match referees tend to be on the side of Australia and England and always tend to fine/punish players from the sub-continent.


Hmmmm!!
What can be done in that case??
Lodging a case against the ICC???
I dont see any other method to deal with such inequality!!
Bloody M^&8FUc#$^ING australians!!


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Feb 27, 2008)

Once again im saying,stop creating such threads!!

Dont we have a chance to say what we think? Are u an australian?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

Rajasekaran43 said:


> Once again im saying,stop creating such threads!!
> 
> Dont we have a chance to say what we think? Are u an australian?


No not at all.Im an India by birth,nature and heart but we cant do anything about this discrimination.What do u think that the ICC would be reading this thread??neither ICC not Andrew Symonds would be reading this thread


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2008)

Winning the tournament is the best reply. It's worth a thousand sledges


----------



## nix (Feb 28, 2008)

let us not be crybabies and complain... they sledge, you give back. you should know how to talk first of all... sledging is not all about F word or sh** word or stuff like that. you should know how to taunt. that, we dont know. our players should stop acting like little kids who complain to their parents(BCCI) when something wrong happens..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 28, 2008)

nix said:


> let us not be crybabies and complain... they sledge, you give back. you should know how to talk first of all... sledging is not all about F word or sh** word or stuff like that. you should know how to taunt. that, we dont know. our players should stop acting like little kids who complain to their parents(BCCI) when something wrong happens..


 
What should we give back? If our players open their mouth they are suspected to make racist comments, etc and fined/punished by the ICC. Mcgrath, Warne, Slater, Gilchrist, Symonds, Ponting, etc are all masters of sledging. If you say anything to them, you yourself will be punished.


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> No not at all.Im an India by birth,nature and heart but we cant do anything about this discrimination.What do u think that the ICC would be reading this thread??neither ICC not Andrew Symonds would be reading this thread



Do you think everyone about whom we discuss, read the post? I will air my views. If you dont like the topic keep off. Dont instruct others.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 28, 2008)

digitized said:


> ^^Problem is, match referees tend to be on the side of Australia and England and always tend to fine/punish players from the sub-continent.



Every time our players say something Ponting or his team mates run to the match umpire and complain. It may look very manly to retaliate on the field but it's a VERY STUPID thing to do. 

The Australians are playing cunning - sledge an Indian player-> Indian player gets angry and says teri maaki or monkey (whatever) -> Australian player complains like a cry baby -> Indian player gets screwed

It's time we too started reporting offences to the match umpire on the field instead of retaliating.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 28, 2008)

is this a kinda drama they all play ( bcci and australian board,icc etc) to put in more fun to the game??? now itself they are ready to sll players .. wht next ??

anything can be done if u have money and want money..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 28, 2008)

Rajasekaran43 said:


> Do you think everyone about whom we discuss, read the post? I will air my views. If you dont like the topic keep off. Dont instruct others.


ok,keep discussing this crap but australians wont's stop sledging if u open one thread like this


----------



## lywyre (Feb 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Winning the tournament is the best reply. It's worth a thousand sledges



+1


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ok,keep discussing this crap but australians wont's stop sledging if u open one thread like this


Why do you keep on reading and replying if you think this is a crap thread?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 29, 2008)

Rajasekaran43 said:


> Why do you keep on reading and replying if you think this is a crap thread?


arre bhai itna kyu rota hai tu??ja nahi karta tere thread me post.khush??


----------



## narangz (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Sri Lanks beat Australia


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 29, 2008)

OFF TOPIC
even if india beats aussie in final it doesnt mean india would become number 1 it will set the morale nothing else.One must forget world cup 50 over is actual game where all team participate.To me EVEN TODAY India is way below bangladesh and Ireland.I apologize to most of our beloved supporters  let us not  hide the fact.we are only good at t20 world cup.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 29, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> OFF TOPIC
> To me EVEN TODAY India is way below bangladesh and Ireland......................... let us not  hide the fact.we are only good at t20 world cup.



Justify your thinking.

Recently, its only Indian team that has given some headache to world champs Aussies its other matter that they haven't won matches


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 1, 2008)

nope its RSA and england who can really take down aussies.eng last defeat was against kiwis which duckworth lewis system(rain interruption) cost them series level.But then if i remember india lost to england on natwest odi series and then thrashing srilanka in srilanka.later 3 consecutive wins against kiwis t20 odi.
Extremely sorry for OFFTOPIC refers to thread starter


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Mar 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> arre bhai itna kyu rota hai tu??ja nahi karta tere thread me post.khush??



First write in English, for everybody to understand.
Second, see others. You discuss the topic or else keep quite. Out of 217 seen this there are 21 replies. Thats how the system should work.
Why do you get angry like an aussie cricketer when the facts are told?


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Mar 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Winning the tournament is the best reply. It's worth a thousand sledges



Long live and your golden words are coming true


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Justify your thinking.
> 
> Recently, its only Indian team that has given some headache to world champs Aussies its other matter that they haven't won matches


 
Agree. Look at the way India has bounced back after that world cup debacle. They have become a true competitor (or only competitor) to Oz. The world cup loss is due to one and only one. Greg!! His countless experiments and bullish nature had destroyed balance in the team.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

Rajasekaran43 said:


> First write in English, for everybody to understand.
> Second, see others. You discuss the topic or else keep quite. Out of 217 seen this there are 21 replies. Thats how the system should work.
> Why do you get angry like an aussie cricketer when the facts are told?


U r starting to pester me.I have already told u that i wont post in r thread but still u r provoking me.
Y dont u shut the f&*k up??


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> U r starting to pester me.I have already told u that i wont post in r thread but still u r provoking me.
> Y dont u shut the f&*k up??



I have replied ur comments. I am still asking the same. y do u read and respond to this thread if it is a crap? Mind ur language. It will not take much time or efforts to reply in ur type of language and I dont want to go that low.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

I dont want any  quarrels with u.
India has won the series and their pride as well.
PEACE now!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> nope its RSA and england who can really take down aussies.eng last defeat was against kiwis which duckworth lewis system(rain interruption) cost them series level.But then if i remember india lost to england on natwest odi series and then thrashing srilanka in srilanka.later 3 consecutive wins against kiwis t20 odi.
> Extremely sorry for OFFTOPIC refers to thread starter



Now tell who has brought Australian team to knees? SA, Sri lanka (ranked no. 2 in ICC odi rankings) or England?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> nope its RSA and england who can really take down aussies.eng last defeat was against kiwis which duckworth lewis system(rain interruption) cost them series level.But then if i remember india lost to england on natwest odi series and then thrashing srilanka in srilanka.later 3 consecutive wins against kiwis t20 odi.
> Extremely sorry for OFFTOPIC refers to thread starter


 
I'm really Sorry dude I dont agree with you on this. Firstly you tell that India is below Ireland and Bangladesh. How can that happen when India hasnt lost a single game to Ireland and lost just two matches against Bangladesh. I dont remember the number of times India has defeated Bangladesh. Do you know that Bangladesh defeated Australia as well so does that mean Bangladesh is better than Australia? England got a drubbing like anything the last time they played Australia in a test match series They were defeated 5-0 whereas India lost the series 2-1 and except for the first test match I think India competed well. I hope you check your facts before you post anything.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 7, 2008)

asnvin
Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *ancientrites* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif 				
_nope its RSA and england who can really take down aussies.eng last defeat was against kiwis which duckworth lewis system(rain interruption) cost them series level.But then if i remember india lost to england on natwest odi series and then thrashing srilanka in srilanka.later 3 consecutive wins against kiwis t20 odi.
Extremely sorry for OFFTOPIC refers to thread starter_

Now tell who has brought Australian team to knees? SA, Sri lanka (ranked no. 2 in ICC odi rankings) or England?

well india is still in 4 place lg icc odi ranking despite winning this series and look at the number of matches india played huh.....*content-ind.cricinfo.com/rankings/content/current/page/211271.html

ajayritik wrote
I'm really Sorry dude I dont agree with you on this. Firstly you tell that India is below Ireland and Bangladesh. How can that happen when India hasnt lost a single game to Ireland and lost just two matches against Bangladesh. I dont remember the number of times India has defeated Bangladesh. Do you know that Bangladesh defeated Australia as well so does that mean Bangladesh is better than Australia? England got a drubbing like anything the last time they played Australia in a test match series They were defeated 5-0 whereas India lost the series 2-1 and except for the first test match I think India competed well. I hope you check your facts before you post anything

i always check the facts before i post .i know bangla defeated aussies and india defeated  bangla several time.when i say india is below ireland and Bangladesh yes they are,then what happen in the world cup 2007 the minnows went through the next stage.I consider World cup 50 overs to be the granddaddy of all the odi tournaments and icc knock out champion trophy next very best tournament.Sorry t20 is for kids you may be the fan of that game NOT ME.
I am happy for india for winning the tournament but current icc ranking says it all and also recent world cup 2007 demolition.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> asnvin
> Quote:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=29208
> i always check the facts before i post .i know bangla defeated aussies and india defeated  bangla several time.when i say india is below ireland and Bangladesh yes they are,then what happen in the world cup 2007 the minnows went through the next stage.I consider World cup 50 overs to be the granddaddy of all the odi tournaments and icc knock out champion trophy next very best tournament.Sorry t20 is for kids you may be the fan of that game NOT ME.
> I am happy for india for winning the tournament but current icc ranking says it all and also recent world cup 2007 demolition.



Ireland is better than India because it went through to the next round and India didn't. This is really too much I don't understand how can Ireland be better than India just coz it went through to the other round. And that too when Ireland was not in the same group as India! Strange are your Conclusions. I admit India didn't play that well in World cup last year and also lost to Bangladesh but that doesn't mean Bangladesh is a better team. 

And I never told that T20 is the best or I'm fan of T20. Please check my posts I never mentioned about T20 thing. And I really don't know whether you are real lover of cricket coz if you are one then I think Test Cricket is the best. Check with any cricketer past or present or upcoming they always have a dream of playing in Test Cricket. If someone who really watches cricket he would not pass comments like that.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 8, 2008)

i said both the minnows went through the next stage and i didnt say ireland was in the same group.ireland defeating pakistan and bangla defeating india.that simply connotes both MINNOWS were better than india.India was still better than pakis.Strange are my conclusion let me make you clear i take world cup to world cup as an RESULT.These types of tournament are for cherishing the loving cricket fans,cricket boards and revenue the cricket business.india didnt play world cup then when it should have played better?
 I thought you were fan of t20 the way you are supporting team india.Lol i was wrong.
To to make it short you have your ways of thinking and i have my own way of thinking.
Current generation cricketers are opportunists They are not bothered in any format of cricket.All they want is CHANCE.


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Mar 9, 2008)

Now that we have won the cup, shall we consider the topic as closed?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 9, 2008)

Lets know the fact that Australian Cricket Team is arrogant. That doesn't mean that one should lose sporty attitude and stop playing. They should continue. If one is insulted personally, leave it on to BCCI and ICC. Let they solve it.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 9, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i said both the minnows went through the next stage and i didnt say ireland was in the same group.ireland defeating pakistan and bangla defeating india.that simply connotes both MINNOWS were better than india.India was still better than pakis.Strange are my conclusion let me make you clear i take world cup to world cup as an RESULT.These types of tournament are for cherishing the loving cricket fans,cricket boards and revenue the cricket business.india didnt play world cup then when it should have played better?
> I thought you were fan of t20 the way you are supporting team india.Lol i was wrong.
> To to make it short you have your ways of thinking and i have my own way of thinking.
> Current generation cricketers are opportunists They are not bothered in any format of cricket.All they want is CHANCE.



I still don't agree with you. If you made a statement saying that Bangladesh was better than India in World Cup I would agree. And coming to the case of Ireland being better than India I would just like to give you an example let's suppose in a Soccer World Cup that Argentina is in one group and UAE is in another group. If Argentina doesnt go through to the next round but UAE goes through that doesnt make UAE a better team than Argentina! Does it? I can give you several examples. Do you know that South Africa played so well in the world cup in 96 held in India except for the match against West Indies in Q/F which they lost. But that doesnt mean that South Africa isnt as good as India, West Indies or Srilanka who were the other Semifinalists.  Same was the case in 2003  World cup when South Africa couldn't make it to the Semifinals and Kenya made it to Semifinals. Kenya was much better than your so called Bangladesh and Ireland. But still it doesnt mean that Kenya is better than other teams during that period. 

I would be the first person to admit that Indian team's ODI perfomance was mostly patchy. There are only few instances where the Indian team performed well in Overseas ODI tournaments. I don't shout over the top telling India is the best team in the world coz I know it has to do a lot to get there. The only thing I don't agree with you is that Bangladesh and Ireland is a better team than India. 

The only thing of yours that I agree is ' *To to make it short you have your ways of thinking and i have my own way of thinking.'*


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 9, 2008)

> well india is still in 4 place lg icc odi ranking despite winning this series and look at the number of matches india played huh.....*content-ind.cricinfo.com/rank...ge/211271.html



FYI, the ICC ODI rankings have nothing to do with the no of matches played. They only take the average for rankings.

As for your claims that Ireland and Bangladesh are better than India. All I can say is , "Go watch cricket". You seem to commenting based on what you read in some retarded column written by a pissed-off former cricketer.


----------

